# Isle of Man Cockapoos



## MeShell (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi everyone

I have created a FB group for owners of Cockapoo's who live on the Isle of Man….please join our growing family of IOM Poos


https://www.facebook.com/groups/581706081931504/

Would love to arrange get togethers when the weather improves.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Funnily enough when we first got Poppy someone said that the Isle of Man was a hotbed for cockapoos (I'd never even heard of them until we met someone with two just shortly after losing our old dog). So are you overrun with the critters, like Rabbit Island?


----------



## MeShell (Jan 1, 2015)

We have quite a few poos it seems. .


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you do arrange some get together please post pics on here


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

There are quite a few poos over here  . I would love to go on a poo meet up, I am always wanting to go on one when I see them organised in England especially in my native Yorkshire and I love seeing the photos. I am not currently on facebook but I may rejoin or if not please post any iom poo meet up on here so I can go. :twothumbs:


----------

